# Big Als Online and Instore...



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

So does anyone know if I can combine the points from in-store and online?

It's so frustrating I have liek 475 points online, and probly like 450 points instore.... :/ ugh!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't think so but I'm not 100% sure. I think the online store is a franchise and therefore you can't combine their points with any of the stores unless they're owned by the same owners. 

I've combined points from the Mississauga and Oakville stores because they're both Corporate stores along with Scarborough. It would be nice though because I also have some online points.

You can send Big Al's Online and email and ask them. Let us know what they say.
--
Paul


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll be shocked if you actually get a reply. I never did..,


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

no you cannot, i've asked at my local big als


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I've asked this too, they said no... they online pts are seperate from the store... which yes kinda lame... an defeats the purpose of the point system... 

They told me that the online is like a VIP thing reward deal... Possibly due to the fact you can get so much more via website... you cannot buy livestock off it.

the local card is just a membership which is totally different system than the online. In my eyes which is used for 'livestock' only type deal.

Thats the way I see how it works, but yes, still silly.


----------

